# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Ինչպես արգելափակել ներբեռնումները ցանցի ներսում

## wic

Բարև բոլորին,

Խնդրում եմ օգնեք ինձ ճիշտ լուծում տալ այս խնդրին: 

Խնդիրը հետևյալն է - անլար ցանցին միացված են 7 համակարգիչներ, ես ուզում եմ ինչ որ ձևով արգելափակել ներբեռնումների հնարավորությունը ցանցում գտնվող 5 համակարգչի համար: Միևնւոյն ժամանակ կուզեյ տեսնել թե որ համակարգչից օրական ինչքան ժամանակ են անցկացնում աշխատողները Facebook, Youtube, Twitter...և այլն, այսինքն մոնիտորինգ անել:

Կանխավ շնորհակալություն

----------


## Shah

> Բարև բոլորին,
> 
> Խնդրում եմ օգնեք ինձ ճիշտ լուծում տալ այս խնդրին: 
> 
> Խնդիրը հետևյալն է - անլար ցանցին միացված են 7 համակարգիչներ, ես ուզում եմ ինչ որ ձևով արգելափակել ներբեռնումների հնարավորությունը ցանցում գտնվող 5 համակարգչի համար: Միևնւոյն ժամանակ կուզեյ տեսնել թե որ համակարգչից օրական ինչքան ժամանակ են անցկացնում աշխատողները Facebook, Youtube, Twitter...և այլն, այսինքն մոնիտորինգ անել:
> 
> Կանխավ շնորհակալություն


 հարց՝ ինչ ՕՀ-ի վրա պետք ա լինի:

Linux-ի համար՝
CBQ/HTB(արագությունը սահմանափակելու համար) + squid(որպեսզի տեսնես ով ուր ա մտնում FB, YT Tw...) + SARG (վիճակագրությունը հավաքելու համար)

----------


## Shah

> հարց՝ ինչ ՕՀ-ի վրա պետք ա լինի:
> 
> Linux-ի համար՝
> CBQ/HTB(արագությունը սահմանափակելու համար) + squid(որպեսզի տեսնես ով ուր ա մտնում FB, YT Tw...) + SARG (վիճակագրությունը հավաքելու համար)


 տվյալ դեպքում սեթափը՝
Diagram1.png

----------

AMzone (17.06.2011)

----------


## AMzone

> տվյալ դեպքում սեթափը՝
> Diagram1.png


ես ոնց հասկացա, իրանը մեջտեղինը չկա, ինտերնետ - wifi սարք.

----------


## Shah

> ես ոնց հասկացա, իրանը մեջտեղինը չկա, ինտերնետ - wifi սարք.


 էտ դեպքում մնում ա գուշակություններ անել թե ինչ սարք ա, արդյոք վրեն տենց հնարավորություն կա...

խառն ա..

----------

Աթեիստ (17.06.2011)

----------

